# Welche Bedeutung haben diese Wörter?



## Serhat58 (29. Okt 2004)

hi zusammen,

also bin ein anfänger in diesem gebiet.
habe paar fragen die sich bestimmt mit der Zeit anheufen werden.

was bedeutet das:                     public class
und dies:                                  public static void main (*String* argv[])
das:                                         was sind Konstanten?
ein:                                          Post- und Präinkrement??
noch eins:                                 int und intZahl???
das letzte für heut:                    str ich denke das str steht für String oder wenn ja dann hat es sich erledigt wenn 
                                               nein bitte um die bedeutung.



also ich würde gern eine nähere beschreibung zu diesen befehlen.
die ich ganz simple verstehen kann ohne irgend wie nochmals fragen zu müssen.

ich danke euch jetzt mal für eure mühe.



thx


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Okt 2004)

Verschoben: Anfängerfragen


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (29. Okt 2004)

Puh, vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal etwas in die Sprache einlesen, z.B. hier:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/

Aber trotzdem kurz zu Deinen Fragen



> was bedeutet das: public class


In Java ist (fast) alles eine Klasse ("class").  Eine Klasse kann Funktionen ("Methoden") und Variablen ("Attribute") enthalten.
"public" gibt an, daß diese Klasse öffentlich sichtbar ist.  Eine Klasse kann nicht direkt benutzt werden, sondern es muß eine Instanz mittels "new" angelegt werden. Z.B. "String s = new String();". Hier ist String eine Klasse und s die Instanz dieser Klasse (also ein tatsächlich benutzbares Objekt).
Allerdings kann auch statische Methoden/Attribute ("static") auch dann zugegriffen werden, wenn es noch keine Instanz der Klasse gibt.



> und dies: public static void main (String argv[])


Jedes Java-Programm muß eine Methode "main" haben, die genau so definiert ist. Diese main-Methode wird beim Start des Programms ausgeführt.



> das: was sind Konstanten?


Konstanten im Sinne von C gibt es in Java eigentlich nicht. Man kann aber Variablen/Attribute so anlegen, daß sie nicht mehr geändert werden können. Dazu dient das Schlüsswort "final". Meist benutzt man "final static", weil dann auf diese Attribute zugegriffen werden kann, ohne eine Instanz der Klasse (also ein benutzbares Objekt) zu bilden.
z.B. "final static int LUSTIGER_LURCH = 0;"



> ein: Post- und Präinkrement??


Das Präinkrement seht vor der Variablen: "++i" und das Postinkrement dahinter "i++". In beiden Fällen wird der Wert der Variablen p um eins erhöht, ist also prinzipiell identisch mit "p = p +1;". Wichtig ist, daß beim Postinkrement der Wert der Variablen erst erhöht wird, wenn der Ausdruck ausgewertet wurde. In einer if-Anweisung  macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob man "if (++p == 5)" oder "if (p++ ==5)" schreibt: im ersten Fall wird p zunächst erhöht und dann mit 5 verglichen. Im zweiten Fall wird zuerst verglichen und dann erhöht.



> noch eins: int und intZahl???


"int" ist ein Basistyp in Java: eine ganze vorzeichenbehaftete 32bit-Zahl zwischen -2147483648 und 2147483647.
"intZahl" ist (vermutlich) der Name einer Variablen in irgendeinem Programm. Ein Schlüsselwort oder Basistyp ist es jedenfalls nicht.



> das letzte für heut: str ich denke das str steht für String oder wenn ja dann hat es sich erledigt wenn
> nein bitte um die bedeutung.


"str" ist ebenfalls kein Schlüsselwort oder integraler Typ in Java. Die String-Klasse heißt "String". Also muß "str" ebenfalls ein Bezeichner sein, vermutlich ein Variablenname.


----------

